# [ODMP] Danville Police Department, Virginia ~ November 11, 2005



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

A Officer with the Danville Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 11, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17957*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .





























Officer Courtney Dickerson 
*Danville Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Friday, November 11, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 1 yr
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 10, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Dickerson died from injuries sustained in an automobile accident that occurred just before midnight.

Officer Dickerson was headed west on Halifax Road to answer an alarm call on Piney Forest Road. His patrol car flipped while navigating a curve near Pleasant View Baptist Church and he was ejected from the car. Another officer came upon the accident and called for help. Officer Dickerson was taken to Danville Regional Medical Center where he died shortly after midnight. The Virginia State Police is investigating the accident.

Officer Dickerson had served with the agency for just over one year. He is survived by his wife and a 3 year old son.

Agency Contact Information
Danville Police Department
P.O. Box 3300
Danville, VA 24543

Phone: (434) 799-6515

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Our deepest sympathy to Off. Dickersons family and to the Danville Police.


----------

